# Rear Slide Damaged?



## benhodgkins (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Name's Ben, and I'm a newbie to Outbacks but not to trailer camping. We lost our last rig, a beautiful 29' Prowler in a nasty rollover in Maine just over a month ago. Decided that I wouldn't do that again, so I've got a PullRite hitch ordered and it should be here about the time my TV (K2500 Suburban) is out of the shop.

After the accident I got the willies at the thought of trailering anything big, so we started looking at "hybrids" and "expandables" but they just don't do it for me. I like a real, sturdy trailer.

We found ourselves at a big RV dealer in Brockton, MA and wandered around a while until I spied the Outback. "A-HA! Big trailer comfort with less to tow! What a concept!" It's a 2004, 28RSS, and is light enough that the MGS (Mighty Green Suburban) should handle it just fine, especially with the PullRite.

So here's the rub... none of the regular sales drones were available, so the only person who could show us around the OB was a business office guy. He wasn't very familiar with the whole OB concept. He showed how easy it is to extend the rear queen bedroom, but neglected to set up the support tracks. The room went out part way (2/3rds?) and got kinda hung up. we retracted it, went outside and figured out what was needed, found the supports, and all went well after that.

We went back last weekend and made them an offer, and after some good old fashioned yankee dealing, we agreed on a price. My walkthrough is Saturday.

I get the feel that there is one heckofa lot of experience, knowledge, and common sense amoung the members of this forum - I've been pouring through Outbackers "cover to cover" since I found it a few days ago. In your (pl) expert opinions, do you feel that the trailer could have been damaged by the slide being improperly deployed? What specifically should I look for in terms of the slide? The rest of the trailer is minty - I don't think it was used more than once or twice, and I'm getting it for a pretty good price, but I know how fast that 30 day warrantee runs out.

Any advice for this OBN (Outback Newbie) ?

Thanks in advance!
Ben
(Fancy signature pawned to subsidize new Outback... )


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome Ben,
That is definitely not the first queen slide that has been pulled out without the supports. I know I have read about several members who have forgotten and made the same mistake, and I may have even witnessed it in person







, but I can't remember clearly. I would just be sure to take the PDI list available somewhere on this site







and pay special attention to the slider if you decide to make an offer


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

I don't know what the 'official' answer from the experts here will say as I don't think I've ever seen this asked before. However, we picked up our Outback a couple of months ago, brand new. During our PDI, there was some black yucky stuff on the ceiling and we had them clean it off. The PDI guy had a younger guy come over with cleaner. It was on the ceiling where the slide goes, and we had already closed it up as we looked around the trailer. Not only would this young man not pull out the slide himself,(dh had to pull it out), he insisted that he learned the hard way not to pull the slider out without the supports in place. He said he did it once when he was new and the slider pulled away from the top of the trailer. He didn't go into any further detail, but he made it sound like it was a costly thing for him to learn.

I hope the trailer you looked at is okay, and you are able to buy it. We love ours (21RS). I'm sure someone else will chime in about your issue.

Rachel


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Ben - Not to worry... the rear slide being pulled out without the support bars is a fairly common mistake as evidenced by the following...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10021

Lots of people make that mistake but seldom admit to it. I however caught alot of people in an apparent weak moment and if you run through the thread you'll see that several people admitted to this error and more!!!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

More then once I have pulled out the rear slide without the brackets set into place. I mostly did this when I was working on the pump and water system under the dinette seat. If I had to guess then it was about 1/2 way out and I have never had any problems or damage with it. Have fun with your outback. Kirk


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Ben!* action 
I'm glad you found us, and congrats on the new Outback to be!









I think the rear slide is pretty sturdy, after all it travels without any braces under it. Yes, there are the ceiling tracks, but I think those are more guides than supports.









I would just look the back wall of the Outback over really carefully for any signs of damage or seperation. Look at it closed up, and again with the slide out. Check inside and out. I would also take a close look at the tracks in the ceiling. Make sure they are not pulling out. If all looks in order, go for it! If not, I think I would look for another Outback. Why buy a problem like that if you don't have to? But honestly, I think it will be fine.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I think that you are more likely to damage what finally catches the slide versus the slide it self. One of the corners of my trailer is seperating when the slide is out. Stripped screw and if you think about it that is what absorbs all of the weight. Check there both with the slide in and out.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Ben. Assuming no one was on the bed when it was extracted adding extra forces you should be ok. Look for any visible damage to the supports and roof.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Been there, done that, no damage.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Ben! action

Welcome to Outbackers!
I'm sure everything will be just fine







Please keep us posted after your walk-through and let us know how everything goes.

Congrats and enjoy!
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Welcome Ben to the OUtback Family
Sorry to hear what happened with your other TT
And yes the Outback should be fine
Just double check the queen slide and area for any signs of damage

Don


----------



## benhodgkins (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, for the warm welcome and advice. I'll pay extra attention to the areas mentioned in the replies during the PDI tomorrow. It's a really beautiful trailer - I hope I don't find any problems!

-Ben


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ben

Congrats to your new Outback and welcome to Outbackers.com.

You should be ok but maybe get the dealer to extend the 30 days on the rear slide due to what the sales guy did.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> maybe get the dealer to extend the 30 days on the rear slide due to what the sales guy did.


Not a bad idea, Thor.







But get it in writing!

Have a great PDI, Ben!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey 
Welcome to Forum,
We havent posted to the site in awhile but we are flies on the wall sort of speaking and enjoy all the expertise we get from everyone.

I just pulled out the queen slide out in May







.....My daughter and I were holding it up while screaming at the top of our lungs for my husband.....he was talking our neighbor about their TV.....My husband is in Suburban Envy-ville right now....so it took a while for him to here our drone in his world!

Anyway, got the supports under it and slept fine...didnt find myself on the ground although my husband was close to the doghouse!!









We do tighten the ceiling tracks once or twice a year due to movement etc, they tend to come out smidge.

I would also encourage you to take a hose on HIGH power and soak top to see if any water gets in...check around seals, wallpaper etc. Should be dry. I believe the bed is leveled towards the outside anyway so water should roll outwards away from trailer.

Again Welcome and Soak up the Outback Rays!!
Sandra


----------

